# mv. Welsh Minstrel



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

Can anyone give me any info on the bulk carrier 'Welsh Minstrel' please. Saw a builders model of her for sale recently but couldn't ID her ownership etc.
Any info welcome.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Peter

If you can get a hold of this book 

WELSH SHIPPING - FORGOTTEN FLEETS. By P.M.Heaton 1989


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

My guess-- and it's no more than that-- is that she was possibly one of the "Welsh Ore Carriers" fleet, a subsidiary of London Overseas Freighters (LOF)?


----------



## mareud (Sep 9, 2006)

Peter Eccleson said:


> Can anyone give me any info on the bulk carrier 'Welsh Minstrel' please. Saw a builders model of her for sale recently but couldn't ID her ownership etc.
> Any info welcome.


Found this in Marine News 1968 "Launched 20/2/68 for Welsh Ore Carriers Ltd mv WELSH MINSTREL yard no. 513, 19000g, Bulk carrier build at 3 Maj, Rijeka.

Rolf Skiold


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

As John Shaw says, "Welsh Minstrel" was owned by Welsh Ore Carriers, which became Welsh Overseas Freighters in 1978 when London & Overseas Freighters obtained a majority shareholding. There is a short history of the company to be found at http://www.lof-news.co.uk/

From Miramar Ship Index, she was broken up at Alang in 2001 (after incarnations as "Mount Othrys", "Prosperity" and "Prosperity X" - no indications of owners' names).

John T.


----------



## Peter Eccleson (Jan 16, 2006)

*Welsh Minstrel - thanks*

Thanks to everyone who responded. As always... great info!
Gets me off on a new quest
Thanks again(Thumb)


----------



## g.p.hughes (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Peter,Go to General Discussion Forum,see 'Pascha Bulker' thread,contributor say's sailed on 'Welsh Minstrel' may be of some help..Cheers


----------

